# Worst 2009 movie:Dragonball Evolution



## NarutoTheoryFreak (Apr 6, 2009)

*Dragonball Evolution BAD MOVIE!*

Well,the first thing i need to say is:I LOV DRAGONBALL. But after seeing this movie,i feel sick.
Why this is a bad movie.There is alot of causes.

The characters didnt look alot like the anime version.(Bulma without green hair=CRAP)
The story dont look alot like the anime(EVEN NO KRiILIN,NO KRiILIN!!!!)
NO BLOOD,NO FRICKIN BLOOD


The only thing promising is the special effects and the director is James Wong(or producer?dunno.Forgot)


----------



## Heran (Apr 6, 2009)

Goku + Highschool = *-_-'*


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 6, 2009)

.. Well I was gonna go and see it, but I guess if it really sucks..


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Please, I'd find a green haired, live action Bulma to be immensely retarded.

I doubt this will be worse than that crappy Street Fighter movie.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2009)

Goku's funeral:

The opening (HD)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2009)

If you don't compare it to the anime and think of it as it's own movie I don't think it will be that bad.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 6, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Goku's funeral:
> 
> The opening (HD)



Serious business is an understatement


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 6, 2009)

Did you pay to see it?

I hope not.


----------



## olaf (Apr 6, 2009)

worst 2009 movie? 

isn't uwe boll releasing something in 2009?


----------



## RivFader (Apr 6, 2009)

Madonna said:


> worst 2009 movie?
> 
> isn't uwe boll releasing something in 2009?



He should've put "except every Uwe Boll Movie" tag into his first post.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 6, 2009)

Did we really need another thread on this movie?  REALLY?

Yes, the movie sucks.  As far as worst, it's up there.  I also hear the second Twilight movie comes out this year.


----------



## s w e e t (Apr 6, 2009)

i already knew by the commercials that it wouldnt be good


----------



## Adonis (Apr 6, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Goku's funeral:
> 
> Link removed



How fucking pathetic.

Not only a bunch of 20 year olds who still think DBZ isn't mostly shit but obsessing over it that damn much. Dragonball hasn't been relevant for the past decade so who cares if it got a shitty adaptation? Everything after the Frieza saga and GT were utter shite and Toriyama greenlighted that himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

Worst movie of 2009? Definitely. 

Worst movie ever? It makes a strong case.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 6, 2009)

Legend of Chun-Li was astonishingly bad...


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 6, 2009)

RivFader said:


> He should've put "except every Uwe Boll Movie" tag into his first post.



Ha that is so true


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 6, 2009)

I cant wait to see it.




A clue: No


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2009)

Street Fighter was actually a terrible movie, the worst of 2009.

DBE was just a generic kung-fu movie that looked like something out of "Making Movies In 3 Easy Steps 'Plotlines Included'".


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 6, 2009)

Having green-haired characters wouldn't exactly make this movie less retarded.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 6, 2009)

It sucks but your reasoning is pretty goddamn stupid.




gesy hyuga said:


> If you don't compare it to the anime and think of it as it's own movie I don't think it will be that bad.



No, it's still pretty damn bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

lol, Uwe Boll might be doing something, but the studios have finally realized that they might as well give their money to charity and make it a tax write off and they will profit more than by giving Boll their money. 

So I dont think he's got any theatricals. 

Either way, Im tired of hearing about this movie. As Adonis says, everything after the Freiza saga sucks anyway and I doubt this can be any worse than the Chinese live action dragonball movie.

Furthermore, it's just a remake. People didnt bitch this much when "Last House on the Left" or "Friday the 13th" were remade.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2009)

I dispute the thread title.  Dragonball was better than that godawful Chun Li movie.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Either way, Im tired of hearing about this movie. As Adonis says, everything after the Freiza saga sucks anyway and I doubt this can be any worse than the Chinese live action dragonball movie.



Nah, more like everything after the Cell Saga sucked. I'm not going to count that shit Garlic Jr. since it was filler.

But yes, this movie was horrendous. I'm sure there have been worse. This one is definitely up there though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2009)

I was pretty indifferent to the cell saga. My problem with it was at that point, everyone who wasn't a Saiyan pretty much became useless.

In Freisa, while the Saiyans were the strongest, the rest of them weren't useless. Kurosawa turned on too many fans by ruining former main characters.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I was pretty indifferent to the cell saga. My problem with it was at that point, everyone who wasn't a Saiyan pretty much became useless.
> 
> In Freisa, while the Saiyans were the strongest, the rest of them weren't useless. Kurosawa turned on too many fans by ruining former main characters.



That's why Dragonball was the best, because everyone was at least somewhat close. 

But, yeah in terms of this movie it was bad..yeah, but I'm pretty sure the live-action DOA movie was far worse. There have been a few others that were worse than this too. But, as far a 2009 goes..I dunno.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 7, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Goku's funeral:
> 
> Link removed



the song is far too awesome to be used in this clip.


----------



## E (Apr 7, 2009)

should've been a porno


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2009)

isn't there already a rantdiscussion thread for this?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

did it really suck that bad? nothing good


----------



## NarutoTheoryFreak (Apr 11, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Did you pay to see it?
> 
> I hope not.



I DO.
I actually wasted 2 precious hours of my life!!!


----------



## Mashy (Apr 11, 2009)

Adonis said:


> How fucking pathetic.
> 
> Not only a bunch of 20 year olds who still think DBZ isn't mostly shit but obsessing over it that damn much. Dragonball hasn't been relevant for the past decade so who cares if it got a shitty adaptation? Everything after the Frieza saga and GT were utter shite and Toriyama greenlighted that himself.



Loosen your anus a bit. It was a joke. I would've gone.


----------



## NarutoTheoryFreak (Apr 11, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> It sucks but your reasoning is pretty goddamn stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol,Yamcha Looks like a frickin monkey and Master Roshi is not bald.
Thats retarded to me lolz


----------



## Ladd (Apr 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Uwe Boll might be doing something, but the studios have finally realized that they might as well give their money to charity and make it a tax write off and they will profit more than by giving Boll their money.
> 
> So I dont think he's got any theatricals.
> 
> ...



At least the Chinese live-action was lulzworthy. Also Master Roshi had a kickass theme tune.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 11, 2009)

Mashed Potato said:


> Loosen your anus a bit. It was a joke. I would've gone.



A joke expending that much time and effort is retarded, for starters. If nerds only put that energy toward something productive, they might not be losers.

Second, it doesn't even make sense. Does the source material no longer exist once a bad adaptation is made? Can fans no longer watch and enjoy the series on DVD or stream it online? Did the manga turn to dust the second Fox released Evolution? 

Third, the death of DragonBall was Z, not this movie, with GT digging it back up and killing it again. Toriyama, the one fans proclaim as a god, wrote the former himself and approved the latter.

Fourth, and perhaps most important, NO ONE (excluding 10 year old boys and weeaboo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) CARES!

Seriously, get over it. I'm sick of fans making such a big damn deal and acting like DragonBall is some sacred franchise and adapting it poorly is blasphemy. Far better works have been raped more thoroughly.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 11, 2009)

Bad movie. Definitely not the worst I've seen this year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

Saw it. Review is in sig. 

Anyway, "Push" and "Street Fighter" were worse.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously, get over it. I'm sick of fans making such a big damn deal and acting like DragonBall is some sacred franchise and adapting it poorly is blasphemy. Far better works have been raped more thoroughly.



It's not that bad of an adaptation, it's just missing the elements that would make people in the theaters go  and, to be perfectly honest, unnecessary characters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2009)

Ugh, Im still bugged that Yamcha didn't fight.


----------

